# Stone axe



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Sep 21, 2021)

I made this stone axe out of that fluorescent stone from Sterling Hill Mine in N.J.  Calcite, Willimite, and Franklinite. It glows red/pink, green, and black. Tried to make it look Native American. Bunch of pictures with and without UV light. Last picture shows the rare Blue micro crystal they have at the mine. Sterling Hill mine has 90 fluorescent minerals,  more than 2 dozen found nowhere else in the world. Hope you like.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Screwtop (Sep 21, 2021)

Nice! What tools did you use?


I made one out of railroad ballast by pecking and grinding. It took me days to complete.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Sep 21, 2021)

Bosche Grinder for it all. Continuous rim Diamond blade first then a round flap sander to finish. I did go over it but not much with a 320 grit on a Makita disc sander. I want to make the handle now.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Sep 22, 2021)

Screwtop said:


> Nice! What tools did you use?
> 
> 
> I made one out of railroad ballast by pecking and grinding. It took me days to complete.


Would love to see. Is it available for a pic? Thanks for the compliment. 
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Mailman1960 (Sep 22, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> I made this stone axe out of that fluorescent stone from Sterling Hill Mine in N.J.  Calcite, Willimite, and Franklinite. It glows red/pink, green, and black. Tried to make it look Native American. Bunch of pictures with and without UV light. Last picture shows the rare Blue micro crystal they have at the mine. Sterling Hill mine has 90 fluorescent minerals,  more than 2 dozen found nowhere else in the world. Hope you like.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


Sweet.


----------



## Dogo (Sep 22, 2021)

Nice!!!


----------



## Screwtop (Sep 22, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> Would love to see. Is it available for a pic? Thanks for the compliment.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.






The axe is quartering to the camera, that's why it looks so small. This was after I had pecked a notch around it and got it shaped by rubbing it against another rock. Later on after the pic was taken, I polished it up with another rock, and then finally with deer hide. I'll have to take another picture of it now.


----------



## Jamdam (Sep 22, 2021)

Nice job on the reproductions! Here’s a small real one which I can’t date as was a surface find with no context.

I also have included a few pictures of the effigy pot in the background. There is an ongoing discussion as to what creature it depicts. I’ll include our guesses after a few of you chime in. Don’t want to influence your choices. It appears to be Mississippian from the Arkansas area for those who are interested.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Sep 29, 2021)

Screwtop said:


> View attachment 230000
> 
> The axe is quartering to the camera, that's why it looks so small. This was after I had pecked a notch around it and got it shaped by rubbing it against another rock. Later on after the pic was taken, I polished it up with another rock, and then finally with deer hide. I'll have to take another picture of it now.


That is amazing the amount of work you did. I love it, you did a great job. Any Native American blood in your family?  If not even I would make you an honorary member. All jokes aside, that's really nice.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Sep 29, 2021)

Jamdam said:


> Nice job on the reproductions! Here’s a small real one which I can’t date as was a surface find with no context.
> 
> I also have included a few pictures of the effigy pot in the background. There is an ongoing discussion as to what creature it depicts. I’ll include our guesses after a few of you chime in. Don’t want to influence your choices. It appears to be Mississippian from the Arkansas area for those who are interested.View attachment 230007View attachment 230008View attachment 230009View attachment 230010View attachment 230007View attachment 230008View attachment 230009View attachment 230010


Not sure why but that one side looks like an alligator.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Screwtop (Sep 29, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> That is amazing the amount of work you did. I love it, you did a great job. Any Native American blood in your family?  If not even I would make you an honorary member. All jokes aside, that's really nice.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.




Apache Indian, My great grandmother to be exact.


----------



## Bohdan (Sep 29, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> I made this stone axe out of that fluorescent stone from Sterling Hill Mine in N.J.  Calcite, Willimite, and Franklinite. It glows red/pink, green, and black. Tried to make it look Native American. Bunch of pictures with and without UV light. Last picture shows the rare Blue micro crystal they have at the mine. Sterling Hill mine has 90 fluorescent minerals,  more than 2 dozen found nowhere else in the world. Hope you like.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


? ? ? ? ? ? ?


----------



## jc_john1 (Sep 30, 2021)

Thanks for that! Haven't seen Franklinite in decades since moving south. Way too cool!


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Sep 30, 2021)

jc_john1 said:


> Thanks for that! Haven't seen Franklinite in decades since moving south. Way too cool!


Franklinite ironically is not fluorescent, it is black. The red is Calcite and the green is Willimite. I love all the fluorescent stones.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Jamdam (Oct 1, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> Not sure why but that one side looks like an alligator.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


That’s as good a guess as any. The experts say possum, deer, turtle, or alligator. The artist was a bit of a impressionist.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Oct 3, 2021)

Jamdam said:


> That’s as good a guess as any. The experts say possum, deer, turtle, or alligator. The artist was a bit of a impressionist.


It's gorgeous what ever it represents. Cool quiz too.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Oct 4, 2021)

Screwtop said:


> View attachment 230000
> 
> The axe is quartering to the camera, that's why it looks so small. This was after I had pecked a notch around it and got it shaped by rubbing it against another rock. Later on after the pic was taken, I polished it up with another rock, and then finally with deer hide. I'll have to take another picture of it now.


The job of a photographic lens is to bend light towards the digital sensor or film. The refraction of light exerts a variety of side effects on the image projected. One of the worst is Peripheral distortion, makes everything on the sides bend towards the middle of the image. This also will stretch or squats the object photographed. Just not good for close ups. If I stand back more when photographing, then crop the image, I have better results.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Oct 16, 2021)

Screwtop said:


> View attachment 230000
> 
> The axe is quartering to the camera, that's why it looks so small. This was after I had pecked a notch around it and got it shaped by rubbing it against another rock. Later on after the pic was taken, I polished it up with another rock, and then finally with deer hide. I'll have to take another picture of it now.


Here is notched or grooved hammer stone i just finished. I like the way you pecked yours so I kind of copied the method. I even made moccasins once. I like to think we all have a little Native American in us!
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------

